# While in basic



## biggie786 (13 Jul 2003)

Can Anyone please tell me if you can access internet to check you email while in BMQ @ St. Jean.

Thanks!


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Jul 2003)

Yes you can.


----------



## biggie786 (13 Jul 2003)

Thanks bud!

Anyone else with any input about internet access at st. Jean?


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Jul 2003)

Yup. Don‘t go online.
Spend that time working on your kit and doing PT.  While your at basic emerse yourself in the army lifestyle and get used to it. To some people, the net is like coffee. They go nuts with out it.  Soldiers who skip lunch to go check their mail dont make good soldiers.


----------



## Sundborg (14 Jul 2003)

Biggie, did you get that phone call you‘ve been waiting for?


----------



## Galadriel (14 Jul 2003)

There are at least two computers with internet access at St. Jean.  They are located in the arcade/lounge just off the Subway and cost $1.00 for 10 minutes I think.


----------



## biggie786 (14 Jul 2003)

NO Still no phone call....it‘s been almost 2 months now..they said they will get me the offer in a week...it‘s getting pretty annoying.


----------



## Sundborg (15 Jul 2003)

yea, I bet man.  2 months is  a long time.  It has been a few weeks for me since they told me the same thing, it is getting annoying.


----------



## Marauder (20 Jul 2003)

Welcome to Military Life Indoc 101: Hurrying Up And Waiting. You‘ll be doing alot of that in the green suit, so start getting used to it.


----------



## Spr.Earl (20 Jul 2003)

Also on the bus,off the bus,on the bus!AHHH
Ah f%^&k make your mind‘s up!!


----------



## deathwing5 (20 Jul 2003)

lol i can‘t wait for all this to come my way.


----------



## Baskin (20 Oct 2004)

i hate that bus!!!


----------



## chrisf (21 Oct 2004)

"On the bus."
"Off the bus!
"Pte Bloggins, what are you off the bus? Didn't I just tell you to get on the bus!"


----------



## Alex252 (21 Oct 2004)

Probably the most retarted question but what the hell do you mean by "hurry up and wait" or the thing with the bus?


----------



## spenco (21 Oct 2004)

Hurry up and wait seems to be the unofficial motto of the CF.


----------



## Northern Touch (22 Oct 2004)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> "On the bus."
> "Off the bus!
> "Pte Bloggins, what are you off the bus? Didn't I just tell you to get on the bus!"



aha i hate that game, but I heard a little twist to it this past summer, it went sort of like 
Lt said "Goddammit i swear to god, if you troops tip this fucking bus over those of you who can stand will march the rest of the way back to the alpha range with me!!!!"  

Silly troops were rcoking the bus side to side at the side of the road near the grenade range at Meaford.  Now that is a LONG walk back to the Alpha range.


----------



## Bert (23 Oct 2004)

Biggie786

In St.Jean, there are a couple places in the form of kiosks where you can access the internet.  Unfortunately, there
may be alot of other people wanting to get on and its only dial-up.  As an example, www.canada.com may take
four minutes to load completely where is 3 seconds with broadband.  Internet access hasn't evolved past 1995.  
A dollar for every 15 minutes.  Avoid graphics intensive sites and get an e-mail account accessible from anywhere.

Good luck.


----------



## chrisf (24 Oct 2004)

Alex252 said:
			
		

> Probably the most retarted question but what the heck do you mean by "hurry up and wait" or the thing with the bus?



Orders, particularly ones involving getting on and off a bus, can have a habit of changing suddenly and without notice.


----------



## rdschultz (13 Nov 2004)

Galadriel said:
			
		

> There are at least two computers with internet access at St. Jean. They are located in the arcade/lounge just off the Subway and cost $1.00 for 10 minutes I think.



There are actually more than that.  They're $1 for 15 minutes, and there are four of them in Subway and four more in the Green Break area.  They're slow as shit (being that they're dialup) but they can get the email done.  But use the advice given.  During the first four weeks, I didn't touch the computers, and I got along just fine.  I've used them since, because you have more free time after the first four, but don't get carried away or neglect your responsibilities because of them.


----------



## D-n-A (13 Nov 2004)

Hurry up and wait and on the bus off the bus applies to all militarys not use the Canadian.


----------



## 48Highlander (13 Nov 2004)

Northern Touch said:
			
		

> aha i hate that game, but I heard a little twist to it this past summer, it went sort of like
> Lt said "Goddammit i swear to god, if you troops tip this ******* bus over those of you who can stand will march the rest of the way back to the alpha range with me!!!!"
> 
> Silly troops were rcoking the bus side to side at the side of the road near the grenade range at Meaford.   Now that is a LONG walk back to the Alpha range.



be happy you had a bus to begin with.   during my QL3 (in Meaford) our course WO told us on the first day that he'd returned/canceled all platoon transport for the rest of the summer.   we did so much marching that by the time we had to go to the granade range and back, it was a breeze.   during the 6 weeks we spent there we did over 300km of road marches.


----------



## e_pelletier (16 Nov 2004)

Sundborg said:
			
		

> yea, I bet man.   2 months is   a long time.   It has been a few weeks for me since they told me the same thing, it is getting annoying.



i got the call this morning ill leaving jan. 24 th for bootcamp, and if you think you have been waiting for long, try almost five months on the merit list (NOW THATS LONG!!!)


----------



## Devlin (16 Nov 2004)

e_pelletier said:
			
		

> i got the call this morning ill leaving jan. 24 th for bootcamp,




Just a friendly word of advice it's called Basic or BMQ in Canada. Bootcamp is an American term, don't use it around any of your course staff.


----------



## teltech (16 Nov 2004)

Northern Touch said:
			
		

> aha i hate that game, but I heard a little twist to it this past summer, it went sort of like
> Lt said "Goddammit i swear to god, if you troops tip this ******* bus over those of you who can stand will march the rest of the way back to the alpha range with me!!!!"
> 
> Silly troops were rcoking the bus side to side at the side of the road near the grenade range at Meaford. Now that is a LONG walk back to the Alpha range.


I assume that is sarcasm? A whole ONE kilometer walk? : (sorry, sarcasm detector is in the shop) :dontpanic:



			
				48Highlander said:
			
		

> be happy you had a bus to begin with.  during my QL3 (in Meaford) our course WO told us on the first day that he'd returned/canceled all platoon transport for the rest of the summer.  we did so much marching that by the time we had to go to the granade range and back, it was a breeze.  during the 6 weeks we spent there we did over 300km of road marches.



Now THAT's a little time consuming. Good exercise (especially up Warner Hill > :threat: >) but a time killer for sure.


----------



## jaawod (4 Dec 2004)

hoser said:
			
		

> There are actually more than that.   They're $1 for 15 minutes, and there are four of them in Subway and four more in the Green Break area.   They're slow as crap (being that they're dialup) but they can get the email done.   But use the advice given.   During the first four weeks, I didn't touch the computers, and I got along just fine.   I've used them since, because you have more free time after the first four, but don't get carried away or neglect your responsibilities because of them.



I was wondering about this too, as my girlfriend is currently out of the country and the main method of communication right now is email.  That's all I would really want to use them for anyway.   

Dial-up?  What's the reasoning behind that?


----------



## Big Foot (4 Dec 2004)

For the internet, I recall there being some way to get around the timer on the internet terminals. I believe it was ctrl-shift-esc then you end the process that has coyote in the name. Ask someone who has been around a while for the specifics. I learned it from a guy on PAT.


----------



## arctictern (4 Dec 2004)

e_pelletier said:
			
		

> i got the call this morning ill leaving jan. 24 th for bootcamp, and if you think you have been waiting for long, try almost five months on the merit list (NOW THATS LONG!!!)



I've been waiting 4 months, December being the start of my 5th, so far it looks like theres no hope for January BMQ. I'll probably go back and have to redo the PT Test and stuff, it's alright though because I'll score almost twice as high as I did the first time, I can probably pull off 35-50 pushups compared to the 25 I did the first time around and I've upgraded my education.

It's all good though, the longer I have to wait the more time I get to play paintball.


----------



## Huggy (12 Dec 2004)

This don't have to much to do with the internet but while reading your posts. There seems to be ALOT of waiting going on.  :-\  What is the deal?  
You go down and sign your name on a list and sometime (maybe) you get a phone call asking you to come done and hand in papers + do some tests (apitidue and fitness) and the again we might call you with some kind of results sometime in the next, ohhh while sometime? :-\


----------

